# wireless printer goes offline



## andi823 (Oct 2, 2008)

Can someone tell me why our wireless printer shows up as offline? We have two laptops that can connect wireless to the printer. I'm not sure if this is normal, but it seems that when we turn off the printer, obviously we lose the connection to the laptop and under the control panel, the default printer, HP officejet 6300, shows as offline and we can't get it back online without deleting the printer and adding it back on EACH TIME we want to print something. This is obviously a pain, so am I missing something, or what is the best way to be sure the printer stays online each time we want to use it?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

How about starting with a description of your network. You make it sound like a simple ad-hoc wireless network with just the two PCs and a printer. But I'm wondering if you've left anything out (like a router or other wireless access point). Does the printer have a manually assigned static IP address or does it get it dynamically?

Are you saying that after the printer is returned to the network it does not automatically become 'online' on either laptop, and right clicking on the printer icon does not let you select 'use printer online'? Or do you select that and get an error message?


----------



## thisnamenottaken (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm having the same problem with my OfficeJet 6310. Currently, I'm using an HP Pavilion dv9408nr Notebook PC connected via ethernet cable to a Linksys 802.11n router (WRT160Nv2), and the printer is connected to that router wirelessly. I have a Mac Airport Express on the network as well, and occassionally connect my iPhone and another (HP) laptop to the network. I have had this same issue with other configurations, including with a prior wireless router. 

My issue is the same as with the first poster, except that the "Offline" status does not necessarily correlate to turning the printer off. 

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## arayq2 (Oct 21, 2008)

thisnamenottaken said:


> I'm having the same problem with my OfficeJet 6310. Currently, I'm using an HP Pavilion dv9408nr Notebook PC connected via ethernet cable to a Linksys 802.11n router (WRT160Nv2), and the printer is connected to that router wirelessly.


How exactly is the 6310 connected wirelessly to the router? The 6310 supports Bluetooth, but I don't know of any model that has built in support for Wireless-B, -G, or -N.


----------

